# Frosch im Teich - gut oder schlecht



## iryna74 (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde, 

ich mache erste Erfahrungen mit dem Teich. Es macht sehr viel Spass und es gibt noch viel zu lernen. 

Seit einpaar Wochen heben wir auch einen weiblichen Frosch im Teich. Meine Kollegen (die keine Ahnung vom Teich haben) sagen, dass ich soll den Frosch weg bringen. "Sonst bekommen wir tausend kleine __ Frösche, was später für uns eventuelle Komplikationen machen kann/wird"... 

Ich habe in euerem Forum nichts gefunden, dass jemand so was macht. Was würdet ihr mir raten? Die Natur einfach genießen oder was unternehmen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Silke (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
na gar keine Frage. Der Frosch bleibt wo er ist. Selbst wenn du ihn wegbringen würdest, hättest du nach kurzer Zeit einen anderen. Freu dich doch darüber, daß dein Teich für den Frosch interessant ist!


----------



## iryna74 (6. Mai 2005)

*danke*

Super, das ist genau das was ich lesen wollte!!!
Danke ,


----------



## tina (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Iryna,

nein, du solltest den Frosch nicht entfernen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, über welche Froschart du verfügst, aber Frösche, egal welcher Art, stehen unter strengstem Naturschutz. Des weiteren lassen sich die meisten Froscharten nicht ganz einfach "umsiedeln", da sie i. d. R. sehr standorttreu sind, sprich zu ihrem "Geburtsteich" zurückkehren, wenn sie geschlechtsreif geworden sind.
Aus diesem Grund stellen sich mir mehrere Fragen:
a) Wie groß ist der Frosch?
b) Woher weißt du, dass du ein Weibchen besitzt?
c) Woher wissen deine Arbeitskollegen, dass du den Frosch entfernen solltest? Sind sie biologische Feldforscher, oder woher beziehen sie ihre "Weisheit"?

Ich selbst scheine Besitzerin von ausschließlich weiblichen Fröschen zu sein, da ich meine nicht quaken höre :mrgreen: Allerdings habe ich fast ausschließlich Braunfrösche, und die quaken nunmal ned so sehr, wie Grünfrösche. Allerdings frage ich mich in diesem Zusammenhang, wie bei meinen aussschließlich ned quakenden "Fröschinnen" jedes Frühjahr der Laich in meinen Tümpel kommt.........  
Du solltest froh und stolz sein, dass ein Frosch oder eine "Fröschin" deinen Teich vorerst angenommen hat.........Sollten sich irgendwann einmal Nachbarn beschweren oder gar die Polizei wegen Ruhestörung erscheinen, verweise sie ganz einfach auf Nabu oder sonst einen Naturschutzbund.......
DU bist auf der rechtlich sicheren Seite........
LG
Tina


----------



## iryna74 (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Tina,

ich wusste noch nicht mal, dass die __ Frösche unter Naturschutz stehen. Danke für den Tipp. Man lernt ja nie aus   

...und übrigens, wir haben eine ältere nette Nachbarin, die sich beschweren eventuell konnte (so die Eigentümer). Ich denke, wir werden eine Lösung finden. Letztendlich man bringt die Hähne nicht um wegen Krähen...

...über Kollegen, genau gesagt Kollegin. Das ist eine liebe Frau, die alles besser weiß, egal um was es geht: ob Wasserröhren legen, Festplattenpartition oder Kosmetikbehandlung... Die beste Lösung - ein Ohr rein, anderer raus. Das was der Grund für diese Thema- kompetente Ratschläge zu lesen, macht mehr Spaß.


Grüße
Iryna


----------



## tina (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Iryna,

herzlich Willkommen........  8) 
LG
Tina


----------



## h.h.Matthias (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frosch im Teich - gut oder schlecht*

Ich muß die __ Frösche los werden der Krach ist unerträglich


----------



## animei (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frosch im Teich - gut oder schlecht*



iryna74 schrieb:


> Letztendlich man bringt die Hähne nicht um wegen Krähen...



Bei uns im Dorf musste eine Familie ihren Hahn deswegen abschaffen.


----------



## animei (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frosch im Teich - gut oder schlecht*



h.h.Matthias schrieb:


> Ich muß die __ Frösche los werden der Krach ist unerträglich



Dann hol Dir eine Genehmigung bei der Naturschutzbehörde (wenn Du eine bekommst).


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frosch im Teich - gut oder schlecht*



h.h.Matthias schrieb:


> Ich muß die __ Frösche los werden der Krach ist unerträglich



Dann kipp den Teich zu, dann hast du Ruhe.


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frosch im Teich - gut oder schlecht*

hallo h.h.Matthias,

keine Angst, der Krach ist bald wieder vorbei. Da wir das Thema grad an andere Stelle haben, kannst Du da mal nachlesen, warum Du Dich lieber freuen solltest:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=281270#post281270
Und hier mach ich mal zu.


----------

